
Bubble 2.0 reviving a few techs - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/10/11/BUR6SNPF9.DTL&type=tech
======
gibsonf1
Note that MS and Oracle are both _50%_ below their all-time highs (unlike
other software companies). Both of them were _invincible_ not long ago.

